
Starting a Business with a Co-Founder: Economics and Control - jv22222
https://khanna.cc/blog/starting-a-business-with-a-cofounder/
======
btomtom5
As a small correction, if Founder 1 gets 60% of the company and Founder 2 gets
40% of the company. Founder 1 is actually being compensated 50% more of the
company than Founder 2. The article states that founder 2 has 20% more equity
which is true in the absolute sense but thinking of it has 50% is the more
accurate way of thinking about the difference in compensation.

------
ximeng
This feels like a good start on this topic but it runs out of steam pretty
quickly. Will be interesting to see further instalments.

